# Beretta 84F



## econnelly (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a Beretta 84F in 380 Auto that the Sear Spring is bent all out of shape. The Pistol works fine, so what is the function of the spring.

Thanks

ED


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

econnelly said:


> I have a Beretta 84F in 380 Auto that the Sear Spring is bent all out of shape. The Pistol works fine, so what is the function of the spring.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ED


Part of the trigger mechanism... go to Numrich and order a new one.


----------



## econnelly (Mar 7, 2015)

SailDesign said:


> Part of the trigger mechanism... go to Numrich and order a new one.


Thanks


----------

